# what is the best ignition timing setting?



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

Hi guys, I am going to change my timing belt sooner and I was planning on putting a lot of upgrades and tweaks to my system. One thing that has came to my mind was the Advanced timing on the SOHC, could some one please tell me what is the best setting for my system that could yields the best fuel economy and performances? I think my ignition timing mark on the crankshaft pulley is at 15 degree right now. But I am not sure, I am kinda new to this trick. Any advices would be greatly appreciated, such as pro and cons, etc... I have always been using 93 octane gases and I would like to gain the best out of my max. Thanks.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

+3 degrees


----------



## richieb (Jun 18, 2006)

Is this a good setting, therefore 18 degrees?
We got 91, 93, and 98 octane here, what do you think is best. Max is a May 1990 J30Ti.


----------

